# New Bookerly Font



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

A new font, Bookerly, popped up on my Kindle Fire this morning. I was surprised to see that when searching KBoards, there's been no mention of it here, although looking further afield it seems Amazon have been sending out the font since late last year. 

The accompanying note from Amazon said it has been specially designed and optimised for ereading. Bookerly looks a lot like Cecelia, but is less of a slab-serif font and more "classic" serif. The curves are subtly curvier, the serifs a tad more delicate. I think I like it, but I need to read more to decide properly. I'd like to see it on my Paperwhite, although I suppose we are at the mercy of Amazon on that one (if we are to remain within the terms of posting here )

Anyway, anyone else reading in Bookerly? Thoughts?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I got the Bookerly font on my fires recently.  I like it, but I have been reading much more on my paperwhite, so I don't have a strong opinion about it.  I liked sans-serif fonts best.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes -- I noticed that on my Fires as well -- I quite like it, though I don't do all that much reading on the Fires.  Not on the eInk devices yet.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I got it a few days ago on my HDX 7. I like it.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I saw it come down, but I did not think much of it at the time. I will have to try and remember tonight when I am reading to see it makes any difference.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I got it a couple of weeks ago or so. Can't recall now. I like reading on my Fire6 more than I thought I would. It really is the perfect size and the text on it is darker than my Nexus, go figure. I like the bookerly best out of the fonts available now. It is similar to caecelia, which was the one I used to read before, but bookerly seems to me a bit more readable, for lack of better word. My eyes like it and reading is nice with it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree it's close to Caecilia -- I think I'd say the lines are a little more 'defined'.  I like it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Got it about 2 weeks ago as well. I like it.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been reading with Bookerly on my Fire HD6 for several weeks. I like it!


----------



## kevinpars (Nov 14, 2008)

What is strange to me is that this font is on my HDX Fire but not on my Fire Phone.  That seems odd to me that it is on one but not the other.  I like it though, but do most of my reading on my e-ink Kindle and on my phone in a pinch so I have not had much opportunity to use it....


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I hadn't noticed, but I'll try it out.  It looks nice, but I usually go with a sans serif font.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no idea what font I read in.    But it's cool that they keep adding fonts.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree, but wish they added more sizes of the letters.


----------

